# Three questions about Corgi/Border Collie mix "annoying" traits



## silellak (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey all,

I got a Corgi/Border Collie mix, Kaylee, from the humane society a couple of months ago. She's about 8 months old now. She's pretty amazing, and a great addition to my life. She has a few annoying traits - what dogs don't? - but there are three I am hoping to resolve if possible.

- What's the best way to teach obedience outside when distracted? She's very obedient in the house, for the most part, or even in the back yard, but when I take her outside, she is too distracted by the smells to pay much attention to me. I don't think this is very unsual, but I was just wondering if there are any tips to getting her to respond better outdoors. I am going to get a training leash and take her to the park today and work on "recall from a distance" but I was just wondering if there were any specific outdoor tips anyone had.

- Kaylee seems to really dislike my dad, and I can't figure out why. I thought it was his glasses but he took those off and it still didn't work. He's done as much as possible to not appear intimidating - getting down on the floor, etc. - but it doesn't really seem to work. I am wondering if maybe he reminds her of someone who mistreated her before I adopted her (she was in a home for 5 months and then returned because the owner couldn't keep her) but she shows no other signs of being mistreated. I've had him give her treats but nothing seems to work. Anyone have any thoughts?

- Kaylee gets a little carsick - not too bad, but enough that she's uncomfortable in the car and struggles against getting in it. I hate putting her in there, and feel bad when I do, but obviously car travel is a necessary evil. Is there anything I can give her that might help with it?

Thanks for all your help!

- Jason


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

1. I would enroll in a group obedience class. There will be enough distractions plus plenty of practice to work things out. And because you know that you have class on a certain day you are more likely to follow thru with the homework and be consistent with training because of the weekly reminders.

2. Our shelter dog took a long time to warm up to my husband, and he's around every day. Maybe have your dad do something fun with the dog like fetch. And tell him not to look her in the face. When he calls the dog over or she approaches him have him look at her tail or something. A dog can be intimidated when they are fearful by direct eye contact. It justs takes time. You just don't know what happened in a former life of the dog.

3. Be sure to transport her at all times in a plastic crate. My dogs prefer to be facing forward. I would with hold food for several hours if you know she is going to have to go in the car. And put a nice fluffy towel on the bottom of the crate so she's not sliding around and there's something to sop up the inevitable drool.
Also, de-sensitization otherwise known as flooding...put her in the car, don't go anywhere, take her out after a few minutes. Keep repeating for longer periods of time. Then do it and start the car, for longer periods of time. When she's comfortable in the non-moving car then try backing out of the driveway a short distance. I think you get the picture, baby steps until she is ok with it. May also be a remnant from a past life.
In the meanwhile you can also ask your vet for some medication for times when you have to take her in the car now.


----------



## Gemmy (Apr 4, 2007)

I've found that a good way to sooth your dog into the car is to just get her used to it first.. Get her to think of i as a second home. So maybe for a couple of weeks or so, just pop some food in there and some toys to get her used to just sitting in there and feeling comfortable. Then maybe move a crate in if you can and do the same again. 
I remember my Grandparents dog used to get awful sickness and so they ended up having to give him a sleeping tablet from the Vets.. He slept all the way to their holiday (which was miles away) and was fine the next day.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If she gets car sick, get with your vet, they can prescribe something for her.


----------



## giasopapilla (Jun 9, 2008)

How did your dog end up doing with your dad? Did it get better? Also, do you have a picture of her? I have a border collie and a corgi and am wondering what a mix would look like! Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Ginger capsules are a great remedy for carsickness


----------

